# Creaking - Whirlpool Duet Front Load Washer



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

have a service tech check it out for you, so many things it could be. Maybe the pump, maybe tub bearing, drive belt, motor, maybe something stuck betweeen the 2 tubs and rubbing? Hard to say without hearing it. No real issues or problems with the duets


----------



## homerb (May 7, 2010)

hardwareman said:


> have a service tech check it out for you, so many things it could be. Maybe the pump, maybe tub bearing, drive belt, motor, maybe something stuck betweeen the 2 tubs and rubbing? Hard to say without hearing it. No real issues or problems with the duets


Well if he keeps getting worse I'll just tear apart and see what's going on back there. Maybe it's a belt. Maybe it's a bad bearing. Or maybe there's just a bunch of dirt and cried back there. I just ran a self clean wash where the rotor would spend without anything edit and it didn't make any noise at all.


----------

